# White Pompino



## Will1985 (19 Feb 2009)

Oh no! My decision for a replacement fixed has just got a lot harder. I'm a sucker for white so this is quite attractive. I was intending to find something with a more traditional track geometry for versatility, but the question of mudguards posed a problem.

Should I go for this and get a Dolan frame with the rest of the compensation money?


----------



## Tharg2007 (19 Feb 2009)

the on one white looks v nice, they should do an option to not have all the on-one / pompino crap all over it though


----------



## Andy Pandy (23 Feb 2009)

If I was going for a new fixed it would be a pure track bike (with race blades and drilled front fork) rather than something like a pompino (which I currently have). I like the look of the Guerciotti frames next door at planet x.


----------



## Will1985 (23 Feb 2009)

I'm ahead of you there - getting a Dolan for the track, but need something a bit more hack-like for commutes.


----------



## Dave5N (23 Feb 2009)

Will1985 said:


> I'm ahead of you there - getting a Dolan for the track, but need something a bit more hack-like for commutes.



Jolly good.

Shall I send you a membership form?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Mar 2009)

The limited edition white Pompino with the gold hubs and chain is pimptastic and I am sorely tempted! My wife would be most 'surprised' if I bought one, however...

... in fact I just brought the subject up casually with her just now and she came up with too many very good reasons why this was not a good thing to do at the moment. Oh well...


----------



## Will1985 (28 Apr 2009)

Wooo! I couldn't resist getting one at the current price so I now have a white pompino frame begging to be assembled. I've decided to go conventional and add a rear brake so assembly will take longer as I wait for delivery.

Now given that the bar tape and hood covers were ruined in the crash, should I colour co-ordinate? With Tektro levers I'm seriously tempted to splash out on new white Hudz (even though they are really for Ergos) and then black or white bar tape.


----------



## got-to-get-fit (29 Apr 2009)

hey.....let us know how it looks and rides when you get it.....im sorely tempted to get one of the frames as well.


----------



## Will1985 (29 Apr 2009)

It's identical to the blue apart from colour. Although in my case, the two blue frames in this house are now bent tubed scrap.

White looks so much nicer. Just need to work on the colour scheme...oh yeah, and it's final pimping is a white FSA seatpost.


----------

